
How to Do Code Reviews Like a Human - mtlynch
https://mtlynch.io/human-code-reviews-1/
======
curtisblaine
> It’s easy for an author to interpret criticism of their code as an
> implication that they are an incompetent programmer.

Well, no. It's _easy_ if they're unfit for team work (can't take criticism,
can't take peer review) or not used to code reviews / pull requests.

In either case they are probably detrimental for the team.

~~~
mtlynch
Thanks for reading!

>Well, no. It's easy if they're unfit for team work (can't take criticism,
can't take peer review) or not used to code reviews / pull requests. In either
case they are probably detrimental for the team.

I don't agree with this. Nobody has experience with code reviews until they
actually do them. If we say that people without code review experience are
detrimental to a team, how can developers gain code review experience?

~~~
curtisblaine
> If we say that people without code review experience are detrimental to a
> team, how can developers gain code review experience?

Let me put it this way: I can teach programmers how to deal with code review
at a technical level, but I can't teach them how to not be offended when
people criticize their code. That is something a coworker is not equipped to
do.

When a person takes a job, she must accept that her work will be scrutinized
and criticized by her boss and her peers. Quality will be evaluated and the
person will be held to some standard. Quite literally, mentions to "quality"
and "company standards" will be everywhere on the contract between this person
and the company. If I hire this person, I will assume her capable of taking
criticism gracefully. If I suspect she cannot, I won't hire her for all the
money in the world. Making an entire team walking on eggshells to avoid
offending a coworker is neither acceptable nor a good move for the company.

